# Scary



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

I came home from work to one of my babies looking like this. Apparently she's been picked on all day. Mucus coming out of nose, eye all shut and watery, feathers missing around eye, and a horrible smell coming from her. I have her isolated with medicated water and food for now. 
Anyone had this happen?


----------



## tigereyesblue76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Poor little birdy... hope she is ok!! I have not had this happen to any of my chickens, but I do worry about them if I ever am away and have to keep them locked up in their coop...


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Awww. Sweet poor little one. Not sure what happened but you're treating her right with the medicated water & food. Maybe a little Pedialyte? Just for an added boost with all her body needs to heal from. Keep her separated from the rest for a bit if you can.


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Awe...breaks my heart! Never had this happen. Jen


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

Hadn't thought of Pedialyte. Thanks. Do chickens release a bad odor in general? I notice it in some more than others. She's in a cage in the garage tonight. It's supposed to actually get a little chilly. I'm in Texas so it's long awaited.


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

It's really sad today. She can't even open her eyes. What would make chickens peck each other so intensely?


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

That looks more like infection to me. Respiratory disease cause those eye bubbles and if there is a foul odor, it can indicate Coryza.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Cup your hand around her head and put it to your ear and listen to her breathe.. Does she "rattle"?


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow. I will do that when I get home from work. Thank you. Would that also cause the feather loss around her eyes?


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

Well sad news. I took Squats to the vet. I figured if it was respiratory I wanted meds for all the chickens. Turns out it wasn't. Her eyes had been pecked out and the infection was coming out her eyes and nose. He said the bad smell was rotting flesh from the eyes. He put her down for me. What causes such violence after living together for 6 months?


----------



## Matunda (Sep 21, 2012)

Aww that is very sad news! I am glad to hear thee was an end to her suffering.


----------



## tigereyesblue76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear you had to put her down.... Poor little thing, sorry for your loss.


----------

